# Taifun GTR RTA



## Rob Fisher (5/12/19)

I have avoided the Taifun GTR for a while because it's predominantly an MTL tank but they have just released a replacement post that converts it to a DL RTA so I grabbed one!

Initial indications are that is is a very restricted DL... not sure this one is going to go mainstream for me... unless I can find a way to get more air...

Very easy build.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/19)

Just a heads up for anyone thinking of buying this RTA... it's an MTL RTA even with the so-called DL post. Beautifully made and very quiet for those wanting an RTA to use when watching TV so your wife doesn't kak on you for the noise... but Direct Lung it AINT!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Siodis (11/12/19)

Can I ask what build is this? I have 3 GTRs (all genuine ) and I use them for loose MTL with a simple build.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/19)

Siodis said:


> Can I ask what build is this? I have 3 GTRs (all genuine ) and I use them for loose MTL with a simple build.



@Siodis it's a 2.5mm Nano Alien 3x29/38

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Siodis (13/12/19)

I'll try these,thanks for the reply Rob☺

Reactions: Like 1


----------

